# Is Wilcom that much better?



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Wilcom has a great trade-in deal going for their EmbroiderStudio level 3 for $3000. I have Compucon EOS3 which I am somewhat disappointed in. To me it is lacking some basic features that you have to buy the very expensive professional version to get. Anymore I contract most of my digitizing out but I still do a lot of lettering and editing... Wondering a couple things if it would be worth the money: Would the Wilcom level 3 be an overkill for what I need and is the Wilcom really that much better than the Compucon. THank you.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

At the price they are offering Level 3 for, you would be happy! I can't speak for CompuCon, never used it. If you had Pulse I'd think it would be a tough call. But yes, Wilcom is worth every cent... Level 3 might be overkill for just lettering and editing but the trade in price makes it a great deal. You may find you go back to punching some of your own.


----------



## gibill (Mar 12, 2008)

how does wilcom compare to brother's PE design NEXT? Is it way superior?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

sewon said:


> Wilcom has a great trade-in deal going for their EmbroiderStudio level 3 for $3000. I have Compucon EOS3 which I am somewhat disappointed in. To me it is lacking some basic features that you have to buy the very expensive professional version to get. Anymore I contract most of my digitizing out but I still do a lot of lettering and editing... Wondering a couple things if it would be worth the money: Would the Wilcom level 3 be an overkill for what I need and is the Wilcom really that much better than the Compucon. THank you.


Go for it, great software...


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

have used compucon and wilcom.

Wilcom anytime is the winner!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Had I known before, I would have gone with Wilcom, I currently have Sierra Embroidery Office 9 and extremely disappointed. 

Where was the trade-in opportunity?? I think maybe instead of wasting more money with the upgrade in hopes that EO9 will work I will go with Wilcom.


----------



## sewon (Sep 4, 2007)

Although nothing is said at the website:
www.wilcomdiscovery.com I had gotten a couple e-mails advertising the sale so I called and spoke to Dave Barrett at 1-877-657-7500


----------



## vsp114 (Mar 27, 2010)

YES Just received our trade up from the promo offer yesterday & have completed 2 designs. We had Sierra Liberty that we got when we bought our SWF. Previously we used Proline from Pantograms that we had with our Toyota machine. Had always wanted to buy Wilcom, but teh cost was too high..........

Buy it while the promo is going you won't regret it.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Had I known before, I would have gone with Wilcom, I currently have Sierra Embroidery Office 9 and extremely disappointed.
> 
> Where was the trade-in opportunity?? I think maybe instead of wasting more money with the upgrade in hopes that EO9 will work I will go with Wilcom.


Balboa Threadworks (Lee Caroselli) is offering tradeins NOW! Contact her at:

Balboa Embroidery Designs | Home of Balboa Threadworks, Inc. and the Embroidery Designs of Lee and Keith Caroselli

After you get Wilcom have a look at her design collections. She now includes native EMB files for all her designs. She might even make you a package deal, never hurts to ask.

-James


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

We used the highest level of Compucon EOS 3. Did not like it much, but the support was ok with it. We stepped into Wicom on a trade in and it rocks. No regrets at all. We got level 3, e2.0.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

yes wilcom is far better than compucon.....I was a digitizer in a company that were agents for compucon yet all our inhouse digitizing was being done on wilcom


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Personally I prefer Compucon! I was asked to teach someone in another company (that we know) a few basics and they had Wilcom softwate and found it over bearing! Way to many options, most never used and overall usability a bit strange but that's just me being used to a different program! The software will help depending on levels but i would rather be a good digitiser on so called lesser Compucon than a not so good digitiser on the so called best digitising software. And that's not meant to be a dig at Wilcom!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

richt74 said:


> Personally I prefer Compucon! I was asked to teach someone in another company (that we know) a few basics and they had Wilcom softwate and found it over bearing! Way to many options, most never used and overall usability a bit strange but that's just me being used to a different program! The software will help depending on levels but i would rather be a good digitiser on so called lesser Compucon than a not so good digitiser on the so called best digitising software. And that's not meant to be a dig at Wilcom!!


I have Compucon and wish I had Wilcom. Training and support from Compucon has been non-existent. Wilcom offers lots of training and support.


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

I traded in my other software for Wilcom ES2. There is no comparison. The lettering is so much better and once you get used to where all the tools you need are, it great. I turn off toolbars that I don't use and keep on the ones I do so the screen is less cluttered. Wilcom support has been great. The price they are promoting is great for ES3 and even though it might be overkill for what you want to do, you might decide to digitize some easy designs.


----------

